# Amy Dentata / Amy Roberts / Jamie Lee Roberts / Robert Lee Cooper



## RK 672 (Jun 7, 2017)

https://twitter.com/AmyDentata/status/822242665282445316 (http://archive.md/YIKN5)

Meet Amy.

 

Amy Dentata is a trans game developer who spends most their time Tweeting. If you hadn't guessed, Amy hasn't been murdered yet. Amy's a 24 hour salt mine. You could fill up a page with angry tweets from the three days and still have more to post. He has over 156k tweets. Like most of his friends, he really dislikes Trump and anyone who supported him. 



 
https://twitter.com/AmyDentata/status/867627035258048512 (http://archive.md/ld6bm)

Amy Dentata is not actually this exceptional individual's actual name. Legally, it's Jamie Lee Roberts.

He's also a furry.



 

Sure.



 
https://twitter.com/AmyDentata/status/832762827131678720 (http://archive.md/632TD)

A fan of everybody's favorite "charity":



 
https://twitter.com/AmyDentata/status/765607181295038464 (http://archive.md/wHniZ)

Friend of Nick Nyberg: https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=from:amydentata srhbutts&src=typd

Amy has communicated with most people in social justice Twitter at some point, from Brianna Wu to David Gallant. Often tweets to Alison Rapp.

Claims to be disabled, an abuse survivor, and also claims to not be autistic. Claims to have PTSD, dyscalculia, some sort of TMJ disorder, suffers from dissociation, and hEDS and at one point claimed to be narcoleptic. Whether any of this is true, I'm not sure.

Robert Lee Cooper/Jamie Lee Roberts



 

Legal name is: Jamie Lee Roberts. Goes by Amy Roberts. Deadname is Robert Lee Cooper.
Has also gone by Robert Austin Lee. Usernames have included: blueJgrrl/changelingjane/smitemeister216/jamiegrrl.

DOB: July 29th, 1981
Location: Portland, OR. Has lived in Cleveland, OH and San Francisco, CA. Left San Francisco because it was too expensive for him.
Education: Art Institute of California - San Francisco



Spoiler: Emails



amydentata@gmail.com
bluejgrrl@gmail.com
changelingjane@gmail.com
changelingjane@hotmail.com
changelingjane@yahoo.com
etmb15b@prodigy.com (old)
jamie@patchworkdoll.com (inactive)
jamiegrrl@writing.com (old)
smitemeister@hotmail.com (old)





Spoiler: Account Links



About.me: https://about.me/amydentata (http://archive.md/yAjiS)
AIM: ChangelingJane
Artless Entertainment: www.artless-entertainment.com (http://web.archive.org/web/20120404021609/http://artless-entertainment.com:80/)
Bandcamp: https://changelingjane.bandcamp.com/ (http://archive.md/wNIlQ)
Blogspot: http://patchworkdolldotcom.blogspot.com/ (http://archive.md/VWMre)
Depersonalization Self-Help: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/user/17068-changelingjane/
DeviantArt: http://amydentata.deviantart.com/ (http://archive.md/DcadD)
DeviantArt (old): changelingjane.deviantart.com (https://web-beta.archive.org/web/20050503082315/ChangelingJane.deviantart.com)
Discogs (band): https://www.discogs.com/artist/2155096-Ater-Draconis (http://archive.md/UiFhP)
Discogs (performer): https://www.discogs.com/artist/2155140 (http://archive.md/rxlQo)
Discogs (performer): https://www.discogs.com/artist/2155257-Jamie-Roberts-2 (http://archive.md/BXXXk)
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/amydentata/ (http://archive.md/OfZWn)
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/blueJgrrl (http://archive.md/Xy77x)
FreeSound: https://www.freesound.org/people/blueJgrrl/ (http://archive.md/KrJQv)
Game Company Site: http://www.patchworkdoll.com (dead)
Game Company Site: http://www.patchworkdollgames.com/ (https://web.archive.org/web/20160430210256/http://patchworkdollgames.com/) (dead)
GameJolt: http://gamejolt.com/@AmyDentata (http://archive.md/QHHUF)
GeoCities: http://www.geocities.com/smitemeister216/ (https://web.archive.org/web/20011217140340/http://www.geocities.com/smitemeister216/) (dead)
GitHub: https://github.com/AmyDentata (http://archive.md/efIiD)
Google+: https://plus.google.com/+AmyDentata (http://archive.md/kvGmN)
Gravatar: http://en.gravatar.com/patchworkdollgames (http://archive.md/dc3hW)
GumRoad: https://gumroad.com/amydentata (http://archive.md/5X7FU)
Itch.io: https://patchydollgames.itch.io/ (https://archive.md/Rtpj6)
Kickstarter: https://www.kickstarter.com/profile/amydentata (http://archive.md/2S1zb)
Last.fm: https://www.last.fm/user/ChangelingJane (http://archive.md/GzOR5)
LemmaSoft: https://lemmasoft.renai.us/forums/m...&u=15644&sid=a2dc71c96b5b684192063465a6c17209 (http://archive.md/phMyh)
LiveJournal: changelingjane.livejournal.com (dead) (some posts can be found here: https://www.google.com/#q=site:livejournal.com+changelingjane)
Medium: https://medium.com/@AmyDentata (http://archive.md/8EfPa)
Mastodon.social: https://mastodon.social/@AmyDentata (http://archive.md/vskgN)
MetalArchives (band): http://www.metal-archives.com/bands/Ater_Draconis/3540260218 (http://archive.md/OtT5E)
MetalArchives (performer): http://www.metal-archives.com/artists/Jamie_Roberts/310042 (http://archive.md/b1UtC)
MySpace (band): https://myspace.com/aterdraconisband (http://archive.md/79Zvc)
MySpace (personal): https://myspace.com/changelingjane (http://archive.md/1BimG)
NexusMods: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/users/4448952/ (http://archive.md/nWote)
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/amydentata (http://archive.md/Xiawh)
Personal Site: http://www.amydentata.com (http://archive.md/Y4Ltj)
Personal Site: http://www.changelingjane.com (dead) 
Slashdot: https://slashdot.org/~ChangelingJane (http://archive.md/H5sdR)
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/amydentata (http://archive.md/HvV4S)
SoundCloud (old): https://soundcloud.com/bluejgrrl (http://archive.md/jLKqs)
Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/id/changelingjane (http://archive.md/a9uJE) (private)
Storify: https://storify.com/AmyDentata (http://archive.md/mgnUn)
Tuckerspawn: http://tuckerspawn.fictioneer.org/index.php?t=usrinfo&id=78&S=9c74733d94d36d720bac627cd4e5dbba (http://archive.md/TZWdt)
Tumblr: https://amydentata.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/Ql1TS)
Tumblr (games): https://patchworkdollgames.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/84aIg)
Tumblr (toilets in video games): https://videogametoiletmuseum.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/9vnAf)
Twitter (dead): https://twitter.com/blueJgrrl
Twitter (games): https://twitter.com/patchydollgames (http://archive.md/mVuVD)
Twitter (main): https://twitter.com/amydentata (http://archive.md/CpaPj)
Twitter (old): https://twitter.com/changelingjane (http://archive.md/ENdU3)
WordPress: https://amydentata.wordpress.com/ (http://archive.md/28dHl)
Writing.com: https://www.writing.com/main/profile.php/biography/jamiegrrl (http://archive.md/eRarl)
YIM: ChangelingJane
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0MVkKfvZks1q6hZg4JmnxQ (http://archive.md/labXu)
YouTube (old): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCw9P0rBFwChYpEGOGtSobpA (http://archive.md/4RLco)
YouTube (old): https://www.youtube.com/user/blueJgrrl/ (http://archive.md/Yi33S)



Comes up in an old usergroup:
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/alt.atheism/QlhGupCxs68 (http://archive.md/ZkcWN)

Why?


 
https://twitter.com/AmyDentata/status/197563635810308096 (http://archive.md/MUY80)

Amy tries to be a stand-up comedian at times:





(Comments and voting disabled; claims to have been featured on /r/cringe though I see no proof of this, only linked to in a /pol/ thread, ignored however)



 
https://twitter.com/AmyDentata/status/154894711335821312 (http://archive.md/zPmk4)



 
https://twitter.com/AmyDentata/status/869354834624892928 (http://archive.md/yMHkn)

Thanks to @CasualSeppuku for helping out sifting through the Tweets.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 7, 2017)

I wouldn't doubt r/Cringe picked up that video, that "cheeky" joke based on purpose exaggerattion og what "born a man" means made my soul cringe out of my body.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Jun 7, 2017)

At least he (inadvertently) admits that transitioning is a fetish for him. Not surprising.


----------



## GS 281 (Jun 7, 2017)

Wooow. Last year @chimpburgers and I spent a few days poking around at Amy and considered doing a thread on her. We didn't find near all this info on Amy. Impressive!


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 7, 2017)

>game developer
Here's the resume
For a moment I thought he worked on the shitty Night in the Woods game with a terrible fandom. Instead it's a ps1 looking game with the same name about nothing. Somehow it's worse than what I was thing. 
Other than that there's Trigger which is a visual novel about domestic abuse. 
Latest project: Cafe Vr. Sit in front of a computer and type in Vr. 
These games are free though so it's not like there's a big crowdfund scam. For having more than 1 title and no massive fuck ups to their name they're better than most Game Development MtF Rat Kings.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 7, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> Instead it's a ps1 looking game with the same name about nothing. Somehow it's worse than what I was thing.



tfw you can't even have been on a game people actually know about, just something with the same title


----------



## MMX (Jun 7, 2017)

1: Be a pussy
2: ?????
3: Get mad pussy

Is mad pussy code for what Laura kate dale has between is legs ?


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 7, 2017)

Rant from a year ago about being disabled and spending a bunch of money going to Sweden for an indie game conference (where programming seems to be an after thought) and becoming homeless after.
Bolded my favorite parts for your pleasure.


Spoiler






> But that’s not all. Only a week or so after I successfully funded my visual novel, I got accepted to Stugan, an amazing retreat for indie game developers in Sweden. I’d never left the country before, and now I was going to spend two months in Sweden! I was going to meet influential people in the games industry! It was a dream come true.
> 
> *There were a few hitches in this plan, though. The biggest one being money. As in, I don’t really have any. I’m disabled and live on a teeny tiny income. I make less than $800 a month. At the time, I was based in the San Francisco Bay Area, which is the most expensive place to live in the US. I say I “was based in,” but that’s a grandiose way to put it. I was one step away from homelessness.*
> 
> ...





Tldr I'm disabled! I'm broke! I'm trans! I have mystery diseases! All I can do is post on twitter and play vidya!


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 7, 2017)

So any chance he's got fucked up teeth like Nick does?


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 7, 2017)

Ride said:


> Amy tries to be a stand-up comedian at times:
> 
> 
> (Comments and voting disabled; claims to have been featured on /r/cringe though I see no proof of this, only linked to in a /pol/ thread, ignored however)


The "you have tits!" bit was the one part that was actually funny. All the other "jokes" are too defensive.


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hmmm... Probably because men have a penis and women don't.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 8, 2017)

Ride said:


>



Can we all just knock it off with the "Trump can do no right" bullshit? You _lost_, get over it.


----------



## RatRoyalty (Jun 8, 2017)

amy's SO CLOSE to climbing out of the troon hole, she seems like she passes just fine, she's just gotta not be a nut on the internets


----------



## RK 672 (Jun 13, 2017)

https://twitter.com/AmyDentata/status/872950748597768193 (http://archive.md/CJWPL)


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 13, 2017)

RatRoyalty said:


> amy's SO CLOSE to climbing out of the troon hole, she seems like she passes just fine, she's just gotta not be a nut on the internets



That my friend, is the hardest part when you're surrounded on all sides by an echochamber.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 5, 2017)

Also Amy showed up in the Zinnia Jones thread that I've been re-reading today. Which comically misses the point of everything.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Jul 5, 2017)

_"...is a trans game developer who spends most their time Tweeting."
_
*How to be a game developer in 2017*
_
1. Make a Twitter Account
2. Pretend you don't have a penis
3. Make a game (optional)_


----------



## WW 635 (Jul 6, 2017)

BadaBadaBoom said:


> *How to be a game developer in 2017*
> _
> 1. Make a Twitter Account
> 2. Remind everyone constantly that you have a penis while insisting that you're a woman
> 3. Make a game (optional)_


FTFY


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 5, 2017)

Spoiler: Hahahahahaha TW



This first one/his current Twitter avatar has a filter on it.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 10, 2017)

Amy doesn't want too many people retweeting

https://twitter.com/AmyDentata/status/939605133482012673
http://archive.md/MocHP
idk why i even found this amusing but i did


----------



## Baguette (Dec 10, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 327566
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eww.. Freddie Krueger skin


----------



## Cable 7 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Spoiler: Hahahahahaha TW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fuck is wrong with your face? Is this what trannyism does to you?

Also lol, this guy was on a let's play I watched where he spent most of his time not understanding anything about the game and talking about lesbian sex. Thrilling.
EDIT:


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 10, 2017)

Cable 7 said:


> Is this what trannyism does to you?


I don't think transitioning causes cystic acne.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 18, 2017)

Spoiler: "literally in tears"


----------



## RK 672 (Jan 19, 2018)

Despite previous pinned tweets stating that the GOP was going to murder him, Amy has still not been murdered by them.


 
https://twitter.com/AmyDentata/status/954060920287780865 (http://archive.md/TjMoa)


----------



## MetalParakeet (Jan 22, 2018)

I haven't seen acne scars that bad since my 10th grade math teacher


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 29, 2018)

MetalParakeet said:


> I haven't seen acne scars that bad since my 10th grade math teacher


I haven't seen acne scars that bad since I watched a documentary on craters.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 10, 2018)

>she literally tried to "own" him with a screencap showing he actually has a life
https://twitter.com/AmyDentata/status/962473640305475584
http://archive.md/J4g9k


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Feb 11, 2018)

RatRoyalty said:


> amy's SO CLOSE to climbing out of the troon hole, she seems like she passes just fine, she's just gotta not be a nut on the internets



 Not even by a country mile is she close to passing. 
Damn. But man or woman they are hideously ugly but this shit is the opposite of passing.



Hellfire said:


> View attachment 327566
> 
> This first one/his current Twitter avatar has a filter on it.
> View attachment 327567
> ...


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 11, 2018)

anyone else here remember when making art, designing games or enjoying any type of hobby or social gathering wasn't politically charged from either side? Good times


----------



## Frenda (Feb 11, 2018)

andr0id psycho sho(ker said:


> anyone else here remember when making art [...] wasn't politically charged from either side? Good times



yeah sometimes i just get really nostalgic for the days when making art was just drawing mammoths on cave walls with sticks


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 11, 2018)

Frenda said:


> yeah sometimes i just get really nostalgic for the days when making art was just drawing mammoths on cave walls with sticks



or the olden days of the internet where it wasn't such a enormous part of everyone's social life. I'll stop now before I go blind from nostalgia


----------



## Ol' Puss (Feb 17, 2018)

https://twitter.com/Zemoeki1/status/964703989924352000
http://archive.md/ozqF0
http://archive.md/ozqF0
Pure :autism:.


https://twitter.com/AmyDentata/status/964717675501969414
http://archive.md/3QGfL


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 9, 2018)

Cow crossover.


----------



## Cable 7 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover.
> 
> View attachment 423361


They tell themsevles that at first, and then the dialation begins.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Apr 9, 2018)

It’s very fitting he chose a body horror comic to represent his fauxgina.


----------



## Kermit Can (Apr 10, 2018)

Saw this bit of crazy resurface on my timeline today and it didn't surprise me to find her thread here.



OP/Archive

Second non-surprise of the night: Amy's a degenerate furry.


OP/Archive


----------



## Hellfire (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Ol' Puss (May 25, 2018)

Hellfire said:


>




Aww....the big mean Total Biscuit man prevented the poor, defenseless, salty troon from putting her game on Steam.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Dec 19, 2018)

Cow crossover, again. White knighting a furry who allowed a guy to sexually abuse dogs and teenagers in his house, because that's like, our go-to accusastion.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 19, 2018)

Alberto Balsalm said:


>



yes because obviously we're the same thing as alt-furry. 
obviously.

Chatlogs about Amy fucking dogs when?


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 23, 2018)

Robert claims he just now discovered his thread, is mad because he wasn't 'harassed.'


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 24, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Robert claims he just now discovered his thread, is mad because he wasn't 'harassed.'
> View attachment 621553



Gee maybe this "fail" is because harassment isn't the point of this site and direct contact remains discouraged.


no... no that can't possibly be it, that would mean Jamie Robert is actually just a huge retard who is factually incorrect.


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Dec 24, 2018)

Isn’t the whole point of a kiwifarms thread when its large and detailed is when people give a fuck about the lolcow enough to make it large and detailed?


----------



## c-no (Dec 29, 2018)

SomethingWittyandBadass said:


> Isn’t the whole point of a kiwifarms thread when its large and detailed is when people give a fuck about the lolcow enough to make it large and detailed?


It would but then again the thread could die off only for the person the thread is titled after giving it the attention it needs to get a bit more life. Good example of this being Clawshrimpy coming in and bitching about the thread when it wasn't really having any traction.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Apr 25, 2020)

Wow, just came across this dude. Not surprised he has a thread. Now up to over 250k tweets, still not dead. On the more interesting side, he's identified his mystery illness. Apparently, he thinks he has estrogen dominance syndrome. This is a real thing that happens to some real women, though no prizes for guessing why someone who treats his body like a meth lab in a SRO might have hormonal issues.
http://archive.md/wGZ59


----------

